# help with birthday krate



## burntcoffey (Aug 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what this is?  Husbands 50th birthday present.  Serial number at Schwinn says 68 Chicago, but Stringray, deluxe, Krate ???  Dont laugh at me - Im totally ignorant.  Isnt a springer some sort of dog?  lo
l


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2014)

Kinda looks like an Orange Krate... grips and saddle were changed


----------



## burntcoffey (Aug 5, 2014)

should it have a sticker that says los angeles.  LABL exp 73.  ?  bike license?


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 5, 2014)

burntcoffey said:


> should it have a sticker that says los angeles.  LABL exp 73.  ?  bike license?




Post pictures of the other side of the  bike looks nice


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2014)

What is letter prefix of serial number? With no front fender, appears to be 1968. For '68 it has the right stick shift and handlebars. Seat and grips are wrong. I believe '68 should have the pogo suspension on the seat post also. Could be someone removed it when they changed the seat.


----------



## burntcoffey (Aug 5, 2014)

prefix is KD

here are more pictures.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 5, 2014)

burntcoffey said:


> prefix is KD
> 
> here are more pictures.  View attachment 163392View attachment 163393View attachment 163394




Looks like a great bike appears to be a 68 orange Krate.should clean up well you can buy seat recover kits,paint,tires and a lot for that bike have fun


----------



## burntcoffey (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Arent those pogo shocks?  
Im sure the hubby will have a good time fixin it up.  He will maybe be on here asking you all how to do it!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2014)

burntcoffey said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> *Arent those pogo shocks?*
> Im sure the hubby will have a good time fixin it up.  He will maybe be on here asking you all how to do it!




Yep. They were kinda hard to see in the first picture so he must have missed that. Nice BD project.


----------

